# Advice: steps for a sucessful show season with a horse that has never been to a show.



## Horsev3erandrider824 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys so, i have a few questions. My friend and i have horses (14 and 3), one who i know has been to Equine affaire but thats it (in hand), and the other has not been showed in two years. So how should i best prepare for a horse's first show? I want it to be the best experience for the horse, are there any ideas of what i could do before the shows begins at home to prepare him for showing, like tying, practice loading and unloading etc.? Should the first show just bringing him to the show and getting him used to the commotion that happens at shows? I want this to be a enjoyable experience for him and i, and my own personal thoughts is take it in steps not all at once. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It may be a little late to start now, but.......I would be looking for little schooling shows to take them to......if none are around-take them to a park, ride around a bit, load up and go home. Or, maybe someplace around has an indoor you can use by the hour? Also a good experience. SOme folks I know take their youngsters long when there is extra room, just to put miles on them, and make it a good experience from a young age. To me the single biggest thing that ruins a show for all concerned are those who go expecting perfection and to win. I always went to have fun. But, then I am not a super competitive person. Hate even being around them. Always try and make it a positive experience for the horse.


----------



## Horsev3erandrider824 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you Franknbeans for your reply! i am the same way, winning is my last goal, my goal this year is to have a successful/ positive show year for the horse, not ribbons. There is a outdoor arena that is close by i could ride to, maybe ill take him down there. DO you have any other suggestions?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The more you take your show on the road, so to speak the more comfortable both of you will be. I love that my guys always step off anywhere like they live there.


----------

